# Din Formate Hinzufügen



## Mavericklp (30. November 2014)

Moin moin zusammen,
ich erstelle regelmäßig neue Formate, die ich regelmäßig brauche. Gibt es einen Manager oder etwas, um die Din formate hinzuzufügen? Die ich dann unter neu... auswählen kann

Brauche da unteranderem die Formate von SRA4 und anderen. 

Über Google habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
wenn du ein neues Dokument anlegst (strg+n) gibst du dein Format von Hand ein und drückst auf „Vorgabe Speichern“.


----------



## Mavericklp (2. Dezember 2014)

das hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Jedoch habe ich so viele Vorlagen, das ich die gerne In Ordnern Sotieren würde. ähnlich, wie das mit den DIN Formaten schon ist..


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
also es gibt in Photoshop schon einen Manager für eigene Vorgaben (Bearbeiten>Vorgaben-Mangaer), leider tauchen hier die Dokumentenvorgaben nicht auf.

Was ich noch rausgefunden habe ist, das es im Ordner /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS4/Locales/de_DE/Support Files (Mac) eine Datei mit Namen Default New Doc Sizes.txt.
Dort sind alle Formatvorgaben aufgelistet. Wo jedoch die von Hand hinzugefügten abgespeichert werden habe ich bisher nicht rausgefunden.

Viele Grüße


----------

